# Couture vs Liddell 3



## Andrew Green (Nov 21, 2005)

UFC 57: Couture vs Liddell 3

So where's your money gonna go this time around?


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Nov 21, 2005)

I don't bet but I am a definite casual fan of Liddell.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2005)

That's who I'm leaning towards...but it'll be an interesting match anyway you slice it!


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm a fan of both, but I like Couture for this fight. I think Randy has more pure skill than Liddell and if he can make it _his_ fight, I think he will win.

7sm


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Nov 21, 2005)

I didn't vote because I really see this one as a battle.  Either one could take it...it will really depend on who is having the better night.

Both of these guys are awesome fighters who train smart - tough one to call.


----------



## MJS (Nov 21, 2005)

This is a tough call as both men are awesome fighters.  I think I'm going to go with Randy on this one.

Mike


----------



## Lisa (Nov 21, 2005)

I thought Randy was going to beat him last time but I was wrong .  However, I will still put my money on him.  I think either way the fight will be very entertaining to watch.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 21, 2005)

Both are great fighters, but I have to admit I'm partial to Randy.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 21, 2005)

Coulture this time for sure.
Terry


----------



## Adept (Nov 22, 2005)

I'm a bit of a fan of the Iceman, so I'll be backing him.


----------



## kempo108 (Nov 22, 2005)

tough one, but i have to go with liddell


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Nov 22, 2005)

If Randy can stay away from Chuck's hands, he will probably win.


----------



## MJS (Nov 23, 2005)

JMD said:
			
		

> If Randy can stay away from Chuck's hands, he will probably win.


 
Good point!  I don't see Randy trading punches.  I'm betting he'll be taking this to the ground and working from there.

Mike


----------



## 7starmantis (Nov 23, 2005)

I dont know, its possible. Randy's ground game is better than Chuck's, but I think he can deffinitely stand up with him too.

7sm


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 23, 2005)

I'd have to say Chuck. He's younger and has the momentum now. Randy doesn't have the drive he used to because it wouldn't be like doing anything he hasn't done before. Mind you both guys love a good fight.

A pretty even matchup if you ask me. It's almost like they're sparring partners at this point. But I think Chuck has the advantage of age in this one.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 24, 2005)

Well, I gave the vote to Randy, but it's a tough one to call.

All things considered I think Randy still has the more diverse skill set, but he also has a habit of playing the other guys game (and beating them at it) and if he strikes with Chuck it can end quickly...

That said, he got dropped good last time they fought, and sometimes after the first clean KO guys get KOed a lot easier...

So... Slight edge to Randy, but a very slight one.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 24, 2005)

This one is a toss up but I can't go against th champ. He has poven more than once what one punch from him can do.
Still that being said he skills of both and experence will make it well worth watching
I sure hope the rest of the card is as exciting as I think that match will be


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 17, 2005)

not seeing many people voice their thoughts on this one i wonder why


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 17, 2005)

Either cause not a lot are interested, or quite possibly, this one is so close and both fighters are so well respected and liked that it's rather tricky to try and call.

I certainly wouldn't give odds on either.


----------



## davidflanagan13 (Dec 19, 2005)

If Liddel can keep it standing I think he will definitly win.


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm going for Randy all the way, but I like Chuck and think he deffinitely can win just like he did last time. It could go either way, and I would still be happy. But, I'm going for Randy on this one 

7sm


----------



## mad_boxer (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm gonna have to vote for chuck on this one, the first time these guys went at it randy stood up with him for a lot of the fight and came out on top, i think bcoz of this Chuck trained heaps on his striking afterwards and vastly improved therefore knocking randy out in the second fight i predict it will be the same case this time. So yea my vote chuck will win by knockout.

**** him up Chuck!


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 21, 2005)

I think Chuck's knockout in the last fight was from a mistake by Randy...he dropped his hands clearly. I'm not saying Chuck wouldn't have knocked him out later, but I think Randy has been training a bit more on the standup....should be a great fight.

7sm


----------

